# Bluetooth-Headset + Windows?



## Obsidian_nwn2 (24. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

vor kurzem habe ich ein "Voyager 510 Bluetooth Mobile Headset" erworben und versuche nun schon geraume Zeit vergeblich dieses mit meinem PC ( WinXP, Bluetoothdongle vorhanden) sowie anderen Bluetooth-Geräten zu pairen. Allerdings war dies ausschließlich mit meinem Handy möglich. In der Produktbeschreibung stand explizit, dass dieses Headset Laptopsystemen gepairt werden kann, daher verließ ich mich auf den Begriff des "Bluetooth", welcher doch eigentlich impliziert, dass dieses Gerät mit einem WIN-XP-Rechner kompatibel ist...
Einige Hilfen im Netz besagen, dass Win XP generell probleme mit Bluetoothanwendungen hat, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es hier?

Zudem habe ich versucht mein Handy als Headset-Gateway zu nutzen, allerdings deaktiviert das Handy bei Zugriff automatisch das Headset, sodass gar nichts passiert... Daher scheint diese Option nur dazu geeignet Headsets und nicht Mobiltelefone anzusteuern.

Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier jemand damit besser aus als ich...


Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## Grimreaper (26. März 2008)

Hast du die Treiber deines Bluetooth-Dongles installiert? Die Windows Standardtreiber implementieren (soweit ich weiss aus rechtlichen Gruenden) nur die Basisfunktion von Bluetooth. Ein Headset setzt ein bestimmtes Profil vorraus dass der Standardtreiber nicht bietet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. März 2008)

Ich schlag mich zur Zeit (naja, eher so ab und an mal wenn ich Lust hab, was nicht oft ist) mit dem Problem Bluetooth Headset+Windows herum. Bisher ohne grossen Erfolg, lediglich mit der Test-Version von BlueSoleil hat es geklappt, obwohl sowas doch eigentlich auch mit Windows-Bordmitteln (und dann ohne 5MB-Limit) machbar sein sollte...

Unter Linux funktioniert sowas viel besser...


----------



## Johannes7146 (26. März 2008)

bei mit hat es damals mit windows auch cniht geklappt habe das ganze nachher auch mit BlueSoleil gelöst! (für den privaten bereich findest man auch nen keygen oder n serial)

Allerdings habe ich ein stereo headset mit diesem neuem standard (A2DP).. Mein dongle ist aller dings schon was älter also nur bluetooth 1.1.
Die qually ist nicht so toll.

Wenn ich das headset mit meinem handy (N95) connecte ist die quali aber 1a!
Habe das Motorola HT820! nur zum empfhehlen! allerdings nur dann wenn A2DP unterstützt wird!


----------



## Obsidian_nwn2 (26. März 2008)

Danke ersteinmal für die Antworten,

die Treiber des Dongles arbeiten und der Windoof-Treiber ist bereits deaktiviert. Die Hersteller des Headsets wollen mir nun weißmachen, dass das HS nur mit Ihrem Dongle funktioniert, den ich allerdings nirgends bestellen kann^^




> Plantrionics verkauft das Voyager 510 Headset in drei verschiedenen Versionen:
> 
> Voyager 510 Mobile : Headset
> Voyager 510 USB : Headset und USB-Stick, welcher die Anbindung am PC ermoeglicht
> ...



Aber ich werde es mal mit BlueSoleil versuchen, danke


----------



## olqs (27. März 2008)

Wo hakts denn genau?

Findest du das Headset, wenn du Bluetooth Geräte suchst und gleichzeitig das Headset auf erkennbar geschaltet hast?

Oder klappt die Verbindung danach nicht?

Bei mir hats damals mit nem Sony Ericsson Headset so funktioniert:
- Headset in den Connect Modus
- Suche am PC gestartet
- In der Bluetooth Umgebung doppelklick auf das gefundene Headset
- Am Headset den "Anruf" annehmen


----------



## Karlzberg (27. März 2008)

Ich benutze seit geraumer Zeit ebenfalls nur noch Bluetooth-Headsets und habe durch weitere Bekannte (denen ich Hilfestellung gab) noch weitere Einblicke in die "grandiose" Welt von Bluetooth gehabt. 
Ich selbst nutze ein Bluetooth-Hub von Logitech, mit dem ich meine Maus und Tastatur betreibe. Beides funktioniert weitestgehend problemlos. 
Zu meinen Headsets:
Eines davon ist von Plantronics, was von der Verarbeitung her zwar bescheiden ist, aber die Kompatibilität ist ziemlich gut. Durch den schwächelnden Akku habe ich mir dann ein weiteres besorgt, diesmal von Logitech. Das lässt sich zwar ebenfalls gut pairen, brummt aber zumeist in der Tonausgabe, manchmal sehr störend, manchmal weniger. 
Dank der Logitech-Software ist die Einbindung der Bluetooth-Treiber von Widcomm ziemlich gut. 
Einziges Manko: manchmal deaktiviert sich die Bluetooth-Software, so dass ich ausschließlich nur noch Maus und Tastatur nutzen kann. 

Die Erfahrungen mit den oben genannten Bekannten war dann schon etwas schlimmer:
Der Erste der beiden hatte sich ein Headset plus dazu empfohlenem Bt-Stick gekauft. Alles installiert, Gerät gepaart, dann aber die Ernüchterung: nur Störgeräusche zu hören.
Verschiedenes ausprobiert, schließlich auf die BlueSoleil-Software gestossen. damit hatte es einwandfrei funktioniert, bis auf die Tatsache, dass eben eine Beschränkung der Software vorhanden war. 
Die finale Lösung war schließlich, eine etwas ältere Version der Widcomm-Software mit Crack! Damit lief es dann komischerweise einwandfrei.
Der zwite Fall war dann sehr ähnlich, nur wollte er nichts weiter ausprobieren. 

Das Fazit, was ich bisher aus der ganzen Sache ziehen konnte, ist, dass man ein paar unterschiedliche Versionen von Bluetooth-Software versuchen muss, wenn es partout nicht funktionieren möchte. Bluesoleil schien mir bisher aber immer einwandfrei zu funktionieren.


----------

